# Rögner Grube



## Karpfencrack (31. August 2008)

kennt jamand das gewässer und kann was dazu sagen


----------



## Karpfencrack (1. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

keiner?


----------



## fischerwahn (21. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

ich fische an der Rögner Grube > was willst du wissen, um die 10-12ha und die schönste schottergrube im wiener umland (mit abstand) |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

ja die mein ich, wo bekommt man die karten her?
wieviel kosten sie ?
und die bestimmungen
vielleicht kannst du mir auch ein bischen darüber erzählen


ich hatte die hoffnung schon aufgegeben:c

danke noch einmal#h


----------



## fischerwahn (22. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

#t wo hast du vorher und wie lange gefischt – catch&release?, was sagt dir abhakmatte, schonhaken, safety, etc. etc. etc. [EDIT: was stellst du dir vor]

ich frage mal nach ob was frei ist und sende dir kontaktdaten via PN :g


----------



## Karpfencrack (24. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

ich bin eingefleischter karpfenangler die aufgezählten sachen sind für mich pflicht!


----------



## Karpfencrack (24. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

zu den anderen fragen ,
ich habe früher mit meinem großvater an der alten donau geangeld
dann in nexing(der größte fehler meines lebens)
und teilweise am dreibirkenteich

sind vielleicht 2 plätz frei?
denn ich angle immer in Tandem mit meinem besten freund und Angelkollegen


----------



## Karpfencrack (24. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

Achja danke führ die mühen


----------



## fischerwahn (24. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

ist halt leider kein nachtfischen (das absolute manko)

e-mail kriegst du morgen per PN -> jahreshauptversammlung ist im oktober–*ich denke da steht fest wieviele lizenzen es geben wird


so long / J


----------



## Karpfencrack (26. September 2008)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

wie groß werden bzw. sind die fische?


----------



## motor2rad (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rögner Grube*

würde gerne wissen, wo ich eine karte bekomme, gibt es tageskarten und preise.

sind dort großkarpfen drinnen.


----------

